
Driving Without a Smartphone - tareqak
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2018/07/driving-without-a-smartphone/564644/?single_page=true
======
spraak
This is good. Even while at a stoplight it's important to be aware of the
traffic. However I do wonder what this law says about people who use Google
Maps while driving.

Also just the other day I had an Uber driver who was looking at their Facebook
feed WHILE driving. Ride cancelled, reported to Uber.

